# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Resúmenes meteoclimáticos mensuales de la AEMET.

## Luján

AEMET: Enero ha sido muy húmedo
copio de la web de la AEMET:




> 04/02/2010  Enero ha sido un mes muy húmedo, con un valor medio de la precipitación acumulada de 95 mm, lo que representa un 43% más que el valor normal del período de referencia 1971-2000. Las temperaturas se han situado en torno a su valor medio normal.
> 
> *Temperaturas* 
>    Las temperaturas de enero promediadas sobre el conjunto de España, se han situado en torno a su valor medio normal (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000). El mes resultó algo mas frío de lo normal en la mayor parte de las zonas de la mitad noreste peninsular y de Baleares, si bien las anomalías negativas de la temperatura media sólo fueron mayores de  1º C en áreas de Asturias, interior de Galicia, País Vasco, sistema central y zona centro de Valencia. Enero fue por el contrario algo más cálido de lo normal en el centro y oeste de Castilla y León, Extremadura, Andalucía  y sur de Castilla la Mancha si bien solo en el extremo sur de Andalucía las anomalías térmicas positivas solamente superaron el valor de +1º C. En Canarias, al igual que lo sucedido en meses anteriores, enero resultó muy cálido a extremadamente cálido, con anomalías térmicas positivas por encima de +1º C, que llegaron a superar los +2 C º en la isla de La Palma.
>    Las temperaturas más bajas del mes de Enero se registraron entre los días 7 y 11  cuando la Península Ibérica se vio afectada por una ola de frío procedente del interior  del continente europeo, que dio lugar a intensas heladas que llegaron a afectar a zonas costeras del norte y este peninsular, observándose así mismo precipitaciones en forma de nieve en amplias zonas, que incluso alcanzaron áreas de Andalucía situadas en cotas bajas, fenómeno que es muy poco frecuente. Los valores térmicos más bajos se registraron en la madrugada del día 10, con mínimas por debajo de  10º C en muchas zonas de Castilla y León y de los sistemas montañosos del centro y norte de la península, observándose el valor mínimo absoluto entre capitales de provincia, por segundo mes consecutivo, en  Burgos (Villafría) con -16,0 º. Dejando aparte Canarias los valores térmicos más elevados del mes se observaron en general a finales de la segunda decena y comienzo de la tercera, destacando entre capitales los 25,0 º C registrados en Melilla el día 4 y los 23,0 º C de Alicante (Ciudad Jardín) el día 17. Al igual que en el mes de diciembre merece la pena reseñar de forma mas detallada el caso de Canarias, donde a lo largo de enero se mantuvo la situación de temperaturas relativamente elevadas que caracterizó a los meses anteriores, alcanzándose el valor máximo absoluto en Telde (Aeropuerto de Gando en Gran Canaria), donde se llegó a 29,5 º C el día 18, lo que representa el valor máximo observado en enero en toda la serie de dicha estación, iniciada en 1951. También se superaron los anteriores registros de temperatura máxima absoluta de enero en los observatorios canarios de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (28,4 º C), con serie iniciada en 1920 y de Puerto Rosario- Aeropuerto de Fuerteventura (28,5 º C). Por otro lado en el aeropuerto de Los Cangrejos en el Hierro, con una temperatura media mensual de 20,0 º C, se superó al anterior valor máximo de temperatura media mensual de enero (serie iniciada en 1974).
> 
>  
> Temperatura enero 2010
> 
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

Esto si es una excelente noticia.

Y para la semana que viene anuncian más lluvias :Big Grin: 

Saludos

----------


## Salut

Febrero:




> *El febrero más lluvioso de los últimos 30 años 
> Durante el mes de febrero de 2010 llovió más del doble del valor medio, tratándose del mes de febrero más lluvioso de los últimos 30 años.En cuanto a las temperaturas, este mes ha resultado en general algo más frío de lo normal, con una temperatura de 0,6 º C por debajo de su valor medio.*
> 
> El mes de febrero ha resultado en general algo más frío de lo normal, con una temperatura media promediada sobre el conjunto de España que se ha situado 0,6 º C por debajo de su valor medio (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000). El mes tuvo carácter frío a muy frío en la mitad norte peninsular, así como en Madrid, Extremadura y Valencia, con anomalías térmicas negativas que llegaron a valores próximos a los 2 º C en áreas del Sistema Central, interior de Galicia y noroeste de Castilla y León. Por el contrario febrero tuvo carácter cálido a muy cálido en la mayor parte de Andalucía y en el sur de Castilla- La Mancha, con anomalías positivas del orden de 1º C en el bajo Guadalquivir. En Baleares las temperaturas medias oscilaron, con pequeñas diferencias, en torno a los valores normales del mes, en tanto que en Canarias se mantuvo la marcada anomalía cálida que se viene observando en el archipiélago desde el pasado otoño, de forma que el mes de febrero tuvo carácter muy cálido a extremadamente cálido, con unas temperaturas medias que alcanzaron valores entre 2 C º y 3 º C por encima de los normales.
> 
> Las temperaturas más bajas de febrero vinieron asociadas a la entrada de aire frío que se produjo a mediados de mes, observándose el valor mínimo en Navacerrada que llegó a registrar -12,4 en la madrugada del día 12, mientras que en capitales destaca Valladolid (aeródromo de Villanubla)  que alcanza un valor mínimo de - 9,0 º C también el día 12. Cabe destacar que en el observatorio de Mahón- aeropuerto de Menorca el día 11 se registró una temperatura mínima de -1,1º C que supera la anterior mínima absoluta de febrero, con datos desde 1965.
> 
> Por otro lado, los valores térmicos más elevados se registraron los últimos días del mes, en particular el día 27, destacando en especial la temperatura máxima de 34,2º C registrada en Melilla el citado día, valor que supera ampliamente la temperatura máximo absoluta de esta estación para febrero que era de 30, 6º, valor registrado el 9 de febrero de 1979. También se superaron los anteriores registros de temperatura máxima absoluta de febrero en los observatorios de Ciudad Real (24,2º C)  y Jaén (26,4º C), así como en buena parte de los observatorios canarios; tal es el caso de Puerto del Rosario- Aeropuerto de Fuerteventura (30,1º C), Santa Cruz de Tenerife (31,2 º C), con serie iniciada en 1920, Telde-Aeropuerto de Gran Canaria (30,9 º C),  aeropuerto de Tenerife-norte en Los Rodeos (26.9 º C) y aeropuerto de Los Cangrejos en el Hierro (29, 4º C). Así mismo en los observatorios de Puerto Rosario- Aeropuerto de Fuerteventura y del aeropuerto de Los Cangrejos en el Hierro, se superó el anterior valor máximo de temperatura media mensual de febrero.
> 
> ...


http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2010...imafebrero2010

----------


## Xuquer

Tanto en enero como en febrero hay una zona que atañe a lo relacionado con rios como el Jucar y el Tajo, que es la serrrania de Cuenca, y parte de la Alcarria de Guadalajara que sigue siendo deficitaria y aparece en un color desagradable para mi gusto  :Mad:   esperos que siga la tendencia de este mes de Marzo que es el desplazamiento de las precipitaciones mas hacia allí, mas hacia el norte.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Según la AEMET:




> *Marzo, más frío y húmedo* 
> 
>      06/04/2010  El mes de marzo ha resultado más frío de lo normal en general, con una temperatura media de 0,5 º C por debajo de su valor medio, lo que lo sitúa como el 11º mes de marzo más frío de los últimos 40 años. En precipitación, este mes ha sido húmedo a muy húmedo en la mayor parte de España, con un valor que supera en más del 50 % a la media.
> 
> 
> 
>     El mes de marzo ha resultado más frío de lo normal en general, con una temperatura media promediada sobre el conjunto de España que se ha situado alrededor de 0,5 º C por debajo de su valor medio (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000), lo que lo sitúa como el 11º mes de marzo más frío de los últimos 40 años. El mes tuvo no obstante carácter normal a cálido en el centro y sur de Andalucía, así como en él norte de Galicia, regiones de la vertiente cantábrica y Navarra, mientras que en el resto de las regiones peninsulares resultó frío en general, teniendo incluso carácter muy frío en algunas zonas del levante, noroeste de Castilla León y sur y oeste de Cataluña. Cabe destacar que en áreas de ambas Castillas, Madrid, Valencia y Cataluña las temperaturas medias del mes se llegaron a situar entre 1º C y 2º C por debajo de sus valores medios normales. En Baleares el mes fue frío a muy frío con unas temperaturas medias que se situaron en torno a 1º C por debajo de su valor normal para marzo. En Canarias, por el contrario, se mantuvo un mes más la acusada anomalía cálida que se viene observando en el archipiélago desde el pasado otoño, de forma que marzo tuvo carácter muy cálido en general, con unas temperaturas medias mensuales que se situaron en promedio en torno a 2 C º por encima de los valores normales, llegando a alcanzar la anomalía cálida el valor de +3,4º C en el observatorio de Izaña.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Según la AEMET, Abril fue un mes cálido:




> El mes de abril ha resultado muy cálido, con una temperatura media en torno a 2,0 ºC por encima de su valor medio, que lo sitúa como el tercer mes de abril más cálido de los últimos 40 años. En cuanto a precipitaciónes, llovió un 25% menos de lo normal para este mes.     Los valores de las anomalías de la temperatura media mensual han sido especialmente elevados en las regiones del centro y oeste de la península, llegando a superar los + 3º C en áreas del oeste de Andalucía y sur de Castilla la Mancha, así como en torno al Sistema Central, mientras que sólo en algunos puntos del área levantina las temperaturas medias de abril se han situado en torno a los valores medios normales. En Canarias, el mes resultó muy cálido a extremadamente cálido, con anomalías térmicas superiores a +2º C en la mayoría de los observatorios, mientras que en Baleares el mes resultó cálido a muy cálido en Mallorca, si bien con anomalías térmicas inferiores a +1º C, normal en Ibiza y algo más frío de lo normal en Menorca.
>    Las temperaturas más bajas de abril se registraron en los primeros días del mes, especialmente en las madrugadas de los días 1, 2 y 5. El valor mínimo observado correspondió a Navacerrada que registró -5,5 º C  en la madrugada del día 1, mientras que en capitales de provincia destacó Teruel con -3,2 º el día 5. En la primera decena del mes las temperaturas mínimas registraron valores inferiores a 0º C  en numerosos puntos de Navarra, la Rioja, Aragón, Castilla y León, interior de Galicia y del País Vasco y norte de Castilla- La Mancha, además de en zonas altas de montaña.
>    Los valores térmicos más elevados se registraron en los últimos días del mes, a partir del día 25 de abril. En esos días las temperaturas máximas alcanzaron o superaron  los 30º C en puntos de Andalucía, Extremadura, Murcia, País Vasco, interior de Galicia, sur de Castilla la Mancha, zona central de Aragón, sur de Cataluña y Canarias. El valor máximo absoluto se registró en Puerto del Rosario (Fuerteventura) con 34,5 º C el día 28, mientras que dentro del territorio peninsular la temperatura máxima más elevada del mes se observó en Sevilla (aeropuerto) también el día 28, con un valor de 33,6º C. Cabe destacar que las temperaturas máximas de abril superaron los anteriores valores máximos para este mes de las correspondientes series históricas en los observatorios de Bilbao- aeropuerto (33,1º C el día 28) y Murcia (32,5º C el día 27). Por otro lado, las temperaturas mínimas medias mensuales superaron los anteriores registros máximos de las respectivas series en los observatorios de Sevilla (aeropuerto), Morón de la Frontera, Jerez de la Frontera, Melilla, Ávila y Telde (aeropuerto de Gran Canaria).
> 
>  Temperatura abril 2010
> *Precipitaciones*
>       A diferencia de los meses anteriores, Abril ha resultado en conjunto algo mas seco de lo normal, de forma que la precipitación media del mes sobre el conjunto de España ha totalizado 48 mm., valor que se sitúa en torno a un 25% por debajo del valor medio para abril sobre el período de referencia 1971-2000. El mes fue en general seco a muy seco en todo el tercio norte peninsular, así como en zonas del sureste, mientras que resultó por el contrario húmedo a muy húmedo en amplias áreas de Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha,  oeste y sur de Andalucía, centro y suroeste de Castilla y León y y sur de Aragón, mientras en el resto de las regiones las precipitaciones del mes oscilaban, con cierta irregularidad en cuanto a su distribución geográfica, en torno a sus valores medios. Especialmente seco ha sido el mes de Abril en zonas de las costas de Asturias y Cantabria, así como en el interior del País Vasco, donde las precipitaciones quedaron por debajo del 25 % de su valor medio. Ello hizo que en el observatorio de Vitoria (aeropuerto), este mes fuera el mes de abril más seco de toda la serie, con datos desde el año 1973.      
>    Por lo que respecta a la evolución de las precipitaciones a lo largo del mes, cabe indicar que en la primera decena tan sólo se registraron precipitaciones significativas en las regiones del norte peninsular y Baleares, superándose los 30 mm. en algunas zonas del oeste de Galicia,  norte de Navarra e isla de Mallorca. En el resto de España predominó el tiempo seco y en la mitad sur prácticamente no se registraron precipitaciones.      
>    A lo largo de la segunda decena de abril las precipitaciones fueron en cambio abundantes en amplias áreas del interior y el suroeste peninsular, mientras fueron en cambio de escasa importancia en el extremo norte peninsular y en ambos archipiélagos. Los totales acumulados superaron los 100 mm en la zona de Málaga y en áreas montañosas del oeste de Andalucía.
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

Según los hombres del tiempo, el 3º mas caluroso de los ultimos 40 años.
Ahora, ha vuelto el invierno al norte.

----------


## cuesta25

> Según los hombres del tiempo, el 3º mas caluroso de los ultimos 40 años.
> Ahora, ha vuelto el invierno al norte.


Amigo Ben-amar, el refranero lo dice; hasta el cuarenta de Mayo, no te quites el sayo. Es cierto y estamos viendo como en el norte hace mucho frio para los dias tan cálidos que hemos tenido. Incluso en Granada llevamos algunos días que por las mañanas y por las noches se puede notar un frio comparable al mes de Febrero.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## ben-amar

En Puente Genil, hemos pasado de 32º a 23º a las 16:00; de 23º a 12º a las 07:00 hoy

----------


## Luján

Lo raro no es que haga frío en estas fechas (quizás hace algo más de lo que debiera). Lo realmente raro han sido las temperaturas veraniegas que se han alcanzado en abril, que en cierto valle de los pirineos (no digo cual para no dar pistas del ¿qué será?) llegaron los termómetros a marcar, a finales de abril 27ºC. Eso no es normal.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo raro no es que haga frío en estas fechas (quizás hace algo más de lo que debiera). Lo realmente raro han sido las temperaturas veraniegas que se han alcanzado en abril, que en cierto valle de los pirineos (no digo cual para no dar pistas del ¿qué será?) llegaron los termómetros a marcar, a finales de abril 27ºC. Eso no es normal.


Precisamente ahí está la anomalía, diferencia de 11º / 12º de buenas a primeras.

----------


## Luján

Análisis de la AEMTET sobre las temperaturas y precipitaciones del mes de mayo.




> *08/06/2010  El mes de mayo ha resultado en general ligeramente más seco de lo normal, situándose la precipitación media en torno a un 20% por debajo de su valor medio. Las temperaturas de este mes se han situado en conjunto próximas a sus valores medios normales*
> 
> 
> 
>     La anomalía de temperatura media de mayo sobre el conjunto de España fue de +0,2 º C (Periodo de referencia: 1971-2000). Respecto a la distribución geográfica de estas anomalías, se destaca que este mes ha tenido carácter cálido en Galicia y Andalucía, con anomalías térmicas positivas superiores a 1º C en el área del bajo Guadalquivir y en el oeste de Galicia, mientras que fue relativamente frío en el interior de la mitad norte peninsular, con anomalías negativas próximas a 1º C  en la zona del alto Ebro y en torno al Sistema Ibérico. En el resto de las regiones peninsulares las temperaturas del mes se mantuvieron en torno a las normales. En Baleares las temperaturas medias fueron inferiores a las normales, especialmente en Menorca donde el mes tuvo carácter muy frío. Por el contrario, en Canarias el mes resultó de nuevo cálido muy cálido, con anomalías térmicas comprendidas entre 1º C y +2º C en la mayoría de los observatorios.
> 
>    Las temperaturas más bajas de mayo se registraron, mediada la primera decena, especialmente entre los días 5 y 7 del mes.  Cabe destacar que las mínimas absolutas registradas este mes fueron inferiores a las del mes de abril. El valor mínimo observado correspondió a Navacerrada que registró -6,8 º C  en la madrugada del día 5, mientras que en capitales de provincia destacó Valladolid (aeródromo de Villanubla) con -3,4 º el día 5. En la primera decena del mes las temperaturas mínimas registraron valores inferiores a 0º C  en puntos de Castilla y León, interior de Galicia y noreste de Castilla- La Mancha, además de en zonas de alta montaña. Estas bajas temperaturas de los primeros días del mes dieron lugar a que se superaran los anteriores registros históricos de temperatura mínima absoluta para mayo en los observatorios de Salamanca-Matacán, con serie desde 1945 y de Logroño (Agoncillo), con serie iniciada en 1949.     
> 
>    Los valores térmicos más elevados se registraron en la mayor parte de los observatorios en el último día del mes, si bien en el noroeste peninsular hubo un período de temperaturas elevadas a principios de la tercera decena, que es cuando se registraron los valores más altos de temperatura máxima. En concreto, el día 31 las temperaturas máximas alcanzaron o superaron ya los 35º C en puntos del oeste de Andalucía, sur de Extremadura, Murcia, Valencia y extremo sur de Cataluña. El valor máximo absoluto se registró en Murcia con 38,4 º C, seguido de Jerez de la Frontera con 37, 8º C y Sevilla (aeropuerto) con 37,6 º C. Cabe destacar que las temperaturas máximas del día 31 superaron los anteriores valores máximos para este mes de las correspondientes series históricas en  los observatorios de Reus (aeropuerto) y Castellón.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es verdad, aquí(Sevilla) solo han caido 9L/m2. Estoy deseando que salga el de la 1ª quincena de junio, si hay.

----------


## Luján

> Es verdad, aquí(Sevilla) solo han caido 9L/m2. Estoy deseando que salga el de la 1ª quincena de junio, si hay.


Pues la AEMET no publica análisis quincenales. Habrá que esperar al de junio completo.

----------


## Luján

Fuente AEMET. Enlace con fecha de caducidad, por lo que pego el texto.




> 05/07/2010  El mes de junio ha sido el más húmedo desde 1992, con  una precipitación media en torno a un 75% por encima de su valor normal.  En cuanto a temperatura, se puede considerar normal, con 0,4 º C por  encima del valor medio.
> 
>     El mes de junio ha resultado en general de temperaturas normales o  ligeramente más cálidas que las normales, de forma que la anomalía media  de temperatura sobre el conjunto de España fue de +0,4 º C (Periodo de  Referencia: 1971-2000). Aún así, y teniendo en cuenta las muy elevadas  temperaturas que han caracterizado a los meses de junio en los últimos  años, se ha tratado del mes de junio con la temperatura media más baja  en el conjunto de España desde 1997.
> 
> Respecto a la distribución geográfica de estas anomalías térmicas,  se destaca que junio fue normal o ligeramente más frío de lo normal en  las regiones del interior peninsular así como en  el este de Andalucía,  mientras que por el contrario tuvo carácter cálido e incluso localmente  muy cálido en Galicia, regiones de las vertientes cantábrica y  mediterránea, sur de Extremadura y oeste de Andalucía. En puntos de  Galicia, Cataluña y bajo Guadalquivir las anomalías térmicas positivas  fueron ligeramente superiores a 1º C.  En Baleares las temperaturas  medias de junio fueron inferiores a las normales, especialmente en  Menorca, donde el mes tuvo carácter muy frío, con anomalía negativa  superior a 1º C. Por el contrario en Canarias, el mes de junio resultó  cálido muy cálido, incluso extremadamente cálido   en Fuerteventura, con anomalías térmicas en general en torno a 1º C,  llegando a valores próximos a +2º C en observatorios de las islas más  orientales del archipiélago.
> 
> A lo largo del mes de junio se han registrado importantes  oscilaciones térmicas, de forma que las temperaturas fueron muy elevadas  durante la primera semana, registrándose en estos días en zonas de  Andalucía los valores máximos absolutos del mes,  dando luego paso a un  período relativamente frío entre los días 9 y 22, para recuperarse las  temperaturas posteriormente de forma rápida a lo largo de la última  semana.
> 
> Las temperaturas más bajas de junio se registraron entre finales de  la primera decena y comienzos de la segunda decena. El valor mínimo  observado correspondió a Navacerrada que registró -0,5 º C en la  madrugada del día 16, mientras que en capitales de provincia destacó  León (Virgen del Camino) con 2,2 º el día 17, seguido de Segovia y  Teruel con 3,2 º C el día 21. En el observatorio de Santander la  temperatura mínima del día 10, que fue de 9,5 º C, superó el anterior  valor de mínima absoluta para junio, con serie de datos iniciada en  1951. Por otro lado, en Menorca (aeropuerto) la temperatura media  mensual fue la más baja de la serie histórica del mes de junio (iniciada  en 1965).          
> ...

----------


## Salut

Vaya, sigue lloviendo por encima de la media!

----------


## Luján

La AEMET ha publicado el análisis del último mes (enlace con caducidad).



> 05/08/2010  El mes de julio ha sido cálido o muy cálido, con una  anomalía positiva de 1,8 ºC para el conjunto del país, mientras que en  amplias zonas apenas se produjeron precipitaciones.
> 
>     La primera mitad del mes fue muy cálida en toda España, mientras  que la segunda fue fresca o normal en el tercio norte peninsular y  moderadamente cálida en el resto, si bien con temperaturas mínimas  elevadas en Levante, Andalucía y Extremadura. Considerando el mes  entero, podría decirse que el mes de julio fue cálido o muy cálido en  España, con una anomalía positiva de 1,8 ºC  para el conjunto del país  (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000). Las anomalías positivas fueron más  marcadas en la zona centro, meseta Sur y en el los cuadrantes noreste y  suroeste peninsular, mientras que en la costa Cantábrica y extremo  occidental de los Pirineos, las anomalías fueron tan sólo de +1 ºC. En  la mitad sur peninsular se alcanzaron 40º C o más de temperaturas  máximas en muchos puntos a lo largo de todo el mes. También se  alcanzaron   los 40  ºC en la primera decena del mes en el valle del Ebro y el día  29 en la parte sur del interior de Galicia. La temperatura máxima más  alta en los observatorios de la red sinóptica se registró en Badajoz el  día 29 y fue de 41.8 ºC. A lo largo del mes se dieron noches muy cálidas  (más de 25 ºC de mínima) en muchos puntos de Andalucía y Extremadura.  También se dio una persistencia de noches cálidas en Levante y los  archipiélagos Balear y Canario en la segunda mitad del mes. La mínima  más alta de los observatorios sinópticos se registró en Almería el día 5  y fue de 27,5 ºC, mientras que la mínima más baja se registró en   Vitoria el día 24 y fue de 6,2 ºC.
> 
>  
> Temperatura julio 2010
> 
> 
> *Precipitaciones   
> ...

----------


## Salut

Cawenlamar, desde primeros de junio NO HA LLOVIDO UNA GOTA  :Mad:  Y hace un calor... ¡¡Que Te-torras nena!!

----------


## REEGE

Hoy realizando cálculos en el Fresnedas la suma de éste año hidrológico 2009/2010 asciende a 851,5 l/m2... Pués como ya sabeis muchos de vosotros Récord absoluto desde que en 1987 éste pequeño embalse de la zona norte del Guadalquivir comenzase su andadura.
Y que tal será el próximo año???? Esperemos que no sea tan siniestro como éste pero que nos deje los embalses casi llenos.
Por cierto, tenemos entre nosotros a algún experto en las famosas cabañuelas????

----------


## Salut



----------


## sergi1907

Por Tarragona ha sido un més muy caluroso y no ha caído ni una gota.

Por suerte los dos primeros días de agosto hemos tenido bastantes tormentas, a ver si es un mes más animado.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

Análisis climatológico del mes de agosto, según la AEMET:




> 09/09/2010  Agosto ha sido muy cálido, con temperaturas medias  superiores en 1,5 ºC a su valor normal, siendo el quinto mes de agosto  más cálido desde 1971 y el tercero de lo que llevamos de siglo XXI. Las  precipitaciones han quedado algo por debajo de las normales, con una  media de 18 mm frente a los 23 mm del valor de referencia.
> 
>     El mes de agosto ha resultado muy cálido en general, con unas  temperaturas medias que han superado en promedio en 1,5 º C su valor  normal (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000), lo que ha dado lugar a que  fuera el 5º mes de agosto más cálido desde 1971 y el tercero de lo que  llevamos de siglo XXI, sólo superado en temperatura media  por los meses  de agosto de los años 2003 y 2009.
>    Respecto a la distribución geográfica de las temperaturas del mes,  es de destacar que agosto resultó extremamente cálido en Extremadura y  Andalucía Occidental, con anomalías térmicas superiores  a los 2º C,  llegando incluso a alcanzar dicha anomalía valores por encima de los 3º C  en el bajo Guadalquivir, lo que hizo que en numerosas estaciones de  estas dos comunidades las temperaturas medias mensuales de agosto  superaran los anteriores valores máximos de las respectivas series  históricas. En el resto de la España peninsular el mes tuvo en general  carácter muy cálido, con anomalías comprendidas entre 1º C y 2º C. Tan  sólo en las regiones cantábricas, norte y este de Castilla y León,  Aragón y zona de Valencia las anomalías térmicas quedaron por debajo de  1º C, teniendo aún así el mes en estas zonas   carácter cálido. En Baleares las temperaturas medias fueron normales o  ligeramente inferiores a las normales, mientras que por el contrario en  Canarias, el mes fue muy cálido, con anomalías térmicas que oscilaron  en general entre 1º C y 2º C.  
>    Los valores térmicos más elevados del mes se registraron en la  tercera decena, durante la ola de calor que afectó a España entre los  días 25 y 27, en especial a las regiones del sur y este peninsulares,  con temperaturas máximas que llegaron a  alcanzar el día 27 valores del  orden de los 44 º C en puntos de las provincias de Valencia, Alicante y  Murcia. Ello hizo que en numerosos puntos del tercio este se superaran  los anteriores récords de temperatura máxima de agosto; tal es el caso  de Valencia, Valencia (aeropuerto), Murcia, Murcia (Alcantarilla),  Zaragoza (aeropuerto), Reus, Barcelona (aeropuerto del Prat) y Tortosa,  en este último caso con una serie iniciada en 1880.  Otros episodios  significativos de temperaturas elevadas se observaron entre los días 9 y  11, el día 12 en Canarias y entre los días 21 y 22. El valor máximo  absoluto en observatorios de la red   principal se registró el citado día 27 en Murcia (Alcantarilla) y  Valencia, con 43,0 º C, seguido de Lanzarote-aeropuerto con 42,9 º C el  día 12 y de Zaragoza-Aeropuerto y Valencia-aeropuerto con 42,8 º C.
>    Las temperaturas más bajas de agosto se registraron mediada la  segunda decena, entre los días 14 y 18, con valores mínimos absolutos  que se acercaron a los 5º C en zonas altas de las mesetas y áreas  montañosas de la mitad norte. El valor mínimo en estaciones principales  correspondió a Navacerrada, que registró 4,5º C en la madrugada del día  14, mientras que en capitales de provincia destacaron León (Virgen del  Camino) y Vitoria (aeropuerto de Foronda) con 5,6 º los días 14 y 31,  respectivamente.
> 
> 
> Temperatura agosto 2010 *
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda y deciais que no estaba haciendo calor... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jasg555

Yo, desde luego lo dirá la AEMET, y doctores tiene la Iglesia, pero mi impresión es que ha habido Agostos bastante más cálidos. Y no sólo tres o cuatro desde que era niño.

Aunque los datos son los datos.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, esos datos son "macro", a nivel de toda España. Es muy probable que en muchos pueblos no sea el 3º más cálido ni de lejos, mientras que en otros sea el más cálido de su historia.

Y luego está el tema calor/sensación térmica, que también hace sus cosas. 


De todas formas, debemos recordar que "este siglo" ha empezao hace apenas 10 años  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, esos datos son "macro", a nivel de toda España. Es muy probable que en muchos pueblos no sea el 3º más cálido ni de lejos, mientras que en otros sea el más cálido de su historia.
> 
> Y luego está el tema calor/sensación térmica, que también hace sus cosas. 
> 
> 
> *De todas formas, debemos recordar que "este siglo" ha empezao hace apenas 10 años*



El de 2010 es el 3º, el de 2007 el 2º y el 2003 es el 1º.

Si vamos dejando los records altos para cuando valla avanzando el siglo será más dificil de superar los records actuales, y no os quejareis tanto de no haber pasado calor  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno, esos datos son "macro", a nivel de toda España. Es muy probable que en muchos pueblos no sea el 3º más cálido ni de lejos, mientras que en otros sea el más cálido de su historia.
> 
> Y luego está el tema calor/sensación térmica, que también hace sus cosas. 
> 
> 
> De todas formas, debemos recordar que "este siglo" ha empezao hace apenas 10 años


Aún así, no considero que sea el 3º, ni figura en el "top five"; este ha sido mas bien fresquito con respecto a la mitad de lo que va de siglo.
Calor ha hecho tan solo 7/9 dias

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno, esos datos son "macro", a nivel de toda España. Es muy probable que en muchos pueblos no sea el 3º más cálido ni de lejos, mientras que en otros sea el más cálido de su historia.
> 
> Y luego está el tema calor/sensación térmica, que también hace sus cosas. 
> 
> 
> *De todas formas, debemos recordar que "este siglo" ha empezao hace apenas 10 años*


 Yo, hasta el mes de Abril sigo diciendo el año anterior. Lo mismo me pasa ahora, hasta el 2020 no asumiré lo del cambio de siglo... :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ha habido días con máximas bastante fuertes, pero de media, para mí, ha sido normalito, ni muy cálido, pero tampoco fresquito... :Embarrassment: 

El que sí picó bien fuerte fue por el 2003 creo, recuerdo que eran días, días y días por encima de 40, y de hecho, llegué a ver 47ºC al "sombrajo"  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ha habido días con máximas bastante fuertes, pero de media, para mí, ha sido normalito, ni muy cálido, pero tampoco fresquito...
> 
> *El que sí picó bien fuerte fue por el 2003* creo, recuerdo que eran días, días y días por encima de 40, y de hecho, llegué a ver 47ºC al "sombrajo"



Ese a sido el más caluroso de este siglo, aquí llegamos a una maxima de 46.6ºC a la sombra.

----------


## ben-amar

> El que sí picó bien fuerte fue por el 2003 creo, recuerdo que eran días, días y días por encima de 40, y de hecho, llegué a ver 47ºC al "sombrajo"





> Ese a sido el más caluroso de este siglo, aquí llegamos a una maxima de 46.6ºC a la sombra.


Y os quejais de la calor de este.
¡es que no tenemos remedio!

----------


## aberroncho

No me fio de las estadísticas de la aemet. Hace un mes cumplí 50 tacos (ozú que viejo soy) y este verano para mí ha sido muy light. Yo he pasado muchos veranos con muchísima mas calor que este, de esos que cuando te levantas de la cama queda tu silueta marcada en las sábanas del sudor. Este verano las noches mas duras las he pasado en la azotea porque no soporto el A/A durmiendo y he despertado tapado hasta la cabeza,cosa que otros veranos no me pasaba.
Yo creo que últimamente se exagera mucho con lo de las alertas amarillas, naranja, rojas y demás colores tanto para el frío, como para el calor y como para las lluvias.

SIEMPRE HA HECHO FRIO EN INVIERNO, SIEMPRE HA HECHO CALOR EN VERANO Y SIEMPRE HA LLOVIDO EN SU ÉPOCA Y SIEMPRE PARECE QUE LO DEL ULTIMO AÑO HA SUPERADO EL RECORD.

----------


## jasg555

Os apuesto 1 céntimo de euro a que éste invierno, algún día se declara el "más frío del siglo".

Y las cámaras de todos los programas a la calle a preguntar a la gente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Os apuesto 1 céntimo de euro a que éste invierno, algún día se declara el "*más frío del siglo*".
> 
> *Y las cámaras de todos los programas a la calle a preguntar a la gente*.



O el 2º o el 3º. :Cool: 

Y a grbar los resbalones en Burgos y la nieve en Teruel.

----------


## REEGE

Yo la verdad es que no he pasado más calor que otros veranos, aunque sí que parece que Andalucia ha padecido además de las impresionantes lluvias de éste invierno pasado las tremendas calores de éste verano... Pero en general yo creo que en el resto de España, hemos tenido un verano prácticamente igual al resto, lo que pasa es que no solemos acordarnos no digo de años, sino de incluso meses anteriores respecto al tiempo... Y la verdad es que la tele está deseando de que haya un cambio de tiempo, o algo raro referente a la meteorólogia para torpedearnos en los informativos...
Se habla mucho del tiempo por lo general en éste país y todos los años, es casi idéntico... Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Mucho ojo también con estas estadísticas, porque a veces no se trata de que si el verano es más cálido sean más altas las máximas... a veces puede bastar que sean menos bajas las mínimas, y por eso no lo notamos tanto.

La estadística es lo que tiene: elimina el detalle.

Si además de la media nos dieran datos de dispersión, al menos tendríamos algo más de dato pa juzgar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> a veces puede bastar que sean menos bajas las mínimas, y *por eso no lo notamos tanto*.


Que no lo notamos????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ha habido noches que he tenido que meterme en la bañera unas cuantas de veces para refrescar el cuerpo porque era insoportable.

Aun así, solo han sido contados días en los que las mínimas han sido bestiales, los demás han sido normales para la época, por lo que, no creo que las mínimas tampoco hayan afectado demasiado a la estadística  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Leed la Noticia-Comentario que hace Maldonado sobre este pasado mes de Agosto:





> *Agosto, un mes con numerosos records meteorológicos*
> 
> 
> 
>      Como decimos siempre, no se puede generalizar el panorama meteorológico que hayamos tenido un día en España y mucho menos si se trata de un mes pero, en muchas zonas de la Península, en Baleares y en Canarias, fueron bastantes las jornadas en las que los termómetros marcaron valores muy altos en el pasado mes de agosto lo que determinó que algunos de ellos superasen a los registrados anteriormente en distintos observatorios y que la treintena mereciese el calificativo de “extremadamente cálida” en ocho capitales de provincia (Cáceres, Badajoz, Jaén, Huelva, Sevilla, Cádiz, Córdoba y Málaga); en veinticuatro fue “muy cálida” (La Coruña, Lugo, Orense, Pontevedra, Zamora, Salamanca, Valladolid, Segovia, Huesca, Gerona, Barcelona, Madrid, Cuenca, Toledo, Ciudad Real, Albacete, Valencia, Alicante, Murcia, Granada, Almería, Melilla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria y Santa Cruz de Tenerife) y “cálida” lo fue en otras ocho (Oviedo, Santander, Bilbao, León, Soria, Zaragoza, Teruel y Lérida). La media termométrica solo estuvo ligeramente por debajo de lo normal en Palma de Mallorca (0,2ºC), siendo normales los valores medios en el resto de los observatorios de capitales de provincia.   
> 
>      Por el número de días en el que se produjeron precipitaciones significativas no puede decirse que agosto fuese lluvioso pero, como todos recordaremos, sí hubo jornadas en las que los chubascos fueron intensos, llegando, en algunos casos, a acarrear tragedias. Concretamente el día 16 fueron especialmente fuertes o muy fuertes en zonas de Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla La Mancha y Comunidad de Murcia, siendo la campiña cordobesa la zona más afectada, donde se recogieron más de 200mm en el término de Aguilar de la Frontera (por encima de los 100 en una hora), 135 en Bujalance y 117 en Montilla.
> 
>      Como decía, agosto no se caracterizó por los días en los que fue necesario utilizar el paraguas paro dada la intensidad de las lluvias en alguna jornada se pude calificar de “extremadamente húmedo” en dos capitales de provincia (Cuenca y Albacete); “muy húmedo” lo fue en diez (Gerona, Alicante, Murcia, Huelva, Sevilla, Córdoba, Málaga, Granada, Almería y Melilla) y “húmedo” en seis (Segovia, Ávila, Teruel, Barcelona, Valencia y Santa Cruz de Tenerife). En aquellas zonas en las que no se produjeron chubascos tormentosos (casi todas las regiones del norte) el balance pluviométrico fue nulo o muy escaso y así, entre capitales de provincia, fue “extremadamente seco” en León y Valladolid (no cayó ni una gota); “muy seco” lo fue en nueve (La Coruña, Lugo, Pontevedra, Bilbao, Vitoria, Soria, Logroño, Huesca y Lérida) y en siete fue seco (Orense, Oviedo, Santander, Zamora, Salamanca, Pamplona y Zaragoza). En los demás observatorios la cantidad total recogida fue normal.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Resumen climatológico de septiembre según la AEMET:

enlace web (con caducidad): http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2010...septiembre2010
enlace pdf (teóricamente sin caducidad): http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...septiembre2010




> 05/10/2010  El mes de septiembre ha sido ligeramente más cálido y  seco de lo normal, con una temperatura media que supera en 0,6 ºC su  valor normal y la precipitación en torno a un 20% por debajo de su valor  medio.
> 
> 
> 
>     Las temperaturas medias mensuales oscilaron en torno a sus valores  medios normales en las regiones de la vertiente cantábrica, así como en  la Rioja, Navarra, Aragón, interior de Cataluña y mitad norte de  Castilla y León. En el resto de España el mes tuvo carácter cálido,  excepto en la mayor parte de Galicia y en la provincia de Málaga  donde  el mes fue muy cálido, con anomalías térmicas que en estas últimas zonas  fueron ligeramente superiores a +1 ºC .  En Baleares las temperaturas  medias fueron normales o ligeramente inferiores a las normales, mientras  que por el contrario en Canarias, el mes fue cálido muy cálido, si bien  los valores de las anomalías térmicas, que se han mantenido en promedio  en torno a + 1 ºC, han sido inferiores a los que se vienen observando  en el archipiélago desde finales de 2009.
> 
> 
> 
>    A lo largo del mes hubo fuertes oscilaciones térmicas, con una  primera quincena relativamente cálida y una segunda de temperaturas  próximas a sus valores normales, que incluyó un período relativamente  frío entre los días 25 y 29. Los valores térmicos más elevados del mes  se registraron en los primeros 6 días y en el período comprendido entre  los días 11 y 15, descendiendo después, a partir del día 16, las  temperaturas de forma acusada. Las temperaturas más elevadas de  septiembre,  próximas a los 40 ºC, se observaron en el área del bajo  Guadalquivir el día 14, destacando los valores registrados en Morón  (39,0 ºC) y Sevilla-aeropuerto (38,8 ºC).
> ...

----------


## Luján

Resumen meteoclimático del mes de Octubre según la AEMET (PDF aquí):




> *04/11/2010  Octubre ha sido ligeramente más frío de lo normal, con  unas temperaturas medias en torno a 0,3 ºC por debajo del valor medio  del mes, mientras que la precipitación se ha situado en torno a un 25%  por encima de su valor medio normal.*
> 
>     El mes de octubre ha resultado en conjunto ligeramente más frío de  lo normal, con unas temperaturas medias mensuales que han quedado en  promedio en torno a 0,3 º C por debajo del valor medio del mes (Periodo  de Referencia: 1971-2000). Se trata del segundo octubre más frío de los  últimos 10 años, muy ligeramente por detrás del correspondiente al año  2003.  
>    El mes fue relativamente cálido en la mayor parte de Galicia,  mientras que las temperaturas medias mensuales oscilaron en torno a sus  valores normales en las regiones de la vertiente cantábrica, la Rioja,  Navarra, Aragón, Cataluña, Castilla La Mancha y la mayor parte de  Andalucía. En el resto de la España peninsular el mes tuvo en general  carácter frío, si bien las anomalías térmicas negativas fueron  inferiores a 1º C.  En Baleares las temperaturas medias fueron normales o  algo inferiores a las normales, mientras que por el contrario en  Canarias, el mes fue cálido a muy cálido en general, con una anomalía  térmica media del orden de + 1º C.
> 
>    A lo largo del mes de octubre se produjo un descenso gradual y  rápido de las temperaturas, de forma que mientras la primera decena fue  relativamente cálida, la segunda y la tercera fueron algo mas frías de  lo normal. Los valores térmicos más elevados del mes se registraron  entre los días 1 y 3, alcanzándose valores máximos ligeramente por  encima de los 30º C en puntos de Cantabria, País Vasco, Andalucía,  Murcia y Canarias. El valor máximo absoluto se registró en Murcia –  Alcantarilla el día 3 con 32,1º C, seguido de Bilbao-aeropuerto con 31,7  º C el día 2.      
> 
>    Las temperaturas más bajas del mes se registraron en la tercena  decena, como es habitual en este mes, en especial entre los días 26 y  27, cuando se registraron numerosas heladas en el interior peninsular.  El valor mínimo en estaciones principales se registró el día 26 en  Molina de Aragón con -4,7º C, mientras que ese mismo día se alcanzaba el  valor de -4,4º C en Burgos-Villafría y Guadalajara. El valor mínimo  de  Guadalajara supera al anterior registro más bajo de la serie de la  estación en octubre, con datos desde 1986.
> 
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

¿La información viene de los radares? Si es así hay que ponerla en cuarentena

----------


## Luján

> ¿La información viene de los radares? Si es así hay que ponerla en cuarentena


Me imagino que más que de los radares, vendrá de los pluvios que tienen repartidos en las capitales, puertos, aeropuertos y algunos observatorios de campo.

También puede ser que lo que no funcione sea la publicación de los datos, pero a ellos sí les llegue la información completa.

----------


## Luján

Resumen mensual de la AEMET. (Enlace directo, con caducidad), En PDF




> 07/12/2010  Noviembre ha sido más frío de lo normal en la mayor  parte de España, con una media mensual que ha quedado 0,7º C por debajo  del valor medio para este mes. Las precipitaciones se han situado en  torno a las normales, igualando prácticamente su valor medio de 75 mm.
> 
>     El mes de noviembre ha resultado más frío de lo normal en la mayor  parte de España, con unas temperaturas medias mensuales que han quedado  en promedio 0,7º C por debajo del valor medio del mes (Periodo de  Referencia: 1971-2000).
> 
>    El mes tuvo carácter muy frío en amplias áreas de Madrid, Castilla y  León, Andalucía, Murcia y Extremadura, de forma que en numerosos puntos  de estas regiones las anomalías térmicas negativas oscilaron entre 1º C  y 2º C. En el resto de las regiones de la España peninsular y en  Baleares el mes tuvo en general carácter normal a frío con anomalías  térmicas negativas inferiores a 1º C. Por el contrario en Canarias, como  viene sucediendo a lo largo de todos los meses de este año, noviembre  fue muy cálido en general, con una anomalía térmica media del orden de +  1º C.
> 
>    Al igual que ya sucedió en el anterior mes de octubre, en noviembre  las temperaturas descendieron de forma acusada a lo largo del mes, de  forma que mientras la primera decena fue ligeramente más cálida de lo  normal, la segunda y sobre todo la tercera fueron mas frías de lo  normal, superándose en los últimos días del mes algunos registros  históricos de temperaturas mínimas.
> 
>    Los valores térmicos más elevados del mes se registraron en general  entre los días 1 y 4,  si bien en algunas zonas de las vertientes  cantábrica y mediterránea los valores máximos mensuales tuvieron lugar  entre el 12 y el 13. En la península se alcanzaron valores máximos  absolutos ligeramente por encima de los 25º C en puntos de Andalucía,  Murcia, Valencia, Extremadura y sur de Cataluña, mientras que en  Canarias se llegaron a superar los 30º. El valor máximo absoluto se  registró en La Palma (aeropuerto) con 30,4º C el día 5, mientras que los  valores más elevado de las temperaturas máximas en la España peninsular  se registraron el día 4 en el sur de Andalucía, con 27,5º en Morón de  la Frontera y 27,1º C en Jerez de la Frontera.      
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Es muy extraño el "bocadillo" que forman las precipitaciones, ¿No os parece?
Las islas Canarias "secas" Lanzarote y Fuerteventura con porcentajes por encima del normal es una gozada.
El Levante y el Centro muy secos en general.
Cosas raras.

----------


## Luján

hoy ha salido publicado el análisis meteoclimático de diciembre 2010.

Al parecer la AEMET ya no los cuelga directamente de la web. Tan sólo pone el enlace al PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...mbre_2010_.pdf




> El mes de diciembre ha resultado en conjunto más frío de lo normal, con unas
> temperaturas medias mensuales que han quedado en promedio 0,4o C por
> debajo del valor medio del mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000).
> El mes tuvo carácter muy frío en general en las regiones cantábricas, Navarra, la
> Rioja, norte de Castilla y León y Aragón, Murcia, Valencia, Baleares y algunas zonas
> de Cataluña, con unas temperaturas medias mensuales que en estas regiones
> quedaron entre 1o C y 2o C por debajo de sus valores normales. En el resto de las
> zonas de las mitades norte y este de la España peninsular el mes de diciembre tuvo
> en general carácter normal a frío con anomalías térmicas negativas inferiores a 1o C.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues si la AEMET ha dicho que Diciembre ha sido más frío de lo normal, Enero, va a ser uno de los más cálidos. Hoy, 8ºC de mínima y 21ºC de máxima a la sombra y 24ºC al sol. Vamos por la mañana más capas que ua cebolla y por la tarde ninguna :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## REEGE

http://www.que.es/ultimas-noticias/s...roso-cont.html

Y ayer ya lo dijeron en los telediarios, que desde que se registran datos, 2010 ha sido el año más caluroso de todos...
Será el famoso Cambio Climático y el Calentamiento Global??????????

Según: Que.es

----------


## Luján

Nuevo resumen mensual de la AEMET: Enero.

El titular lo dice todo:




> *Enero, algo más seco y cálido*
> 
> 07/02/2011  Enero ha sido algo más seco de lo normal, con una  precipitación acumulada en torno a un 20% por debajo de su valor medio  de 67 mm. En cuanto a la temperatura, ha resultado también algo más  cálido, con unas temperaturas medias, un 0,5ºC por encima del valor  medio del mes.


enlace al pdf completo: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...gico-01-11.pdf

----------


## ben-amar

Maldonado hace su propio resumen del mes de enero en su blog: "Blog de Jose Antonio Maldonado"  http://maldonado.eltiempo.es/

#

Sábado, 19 de febrero, 2011
Enero no fue ni frío ni muy lluvioso

     Si diciembre lo calificábamos como frío, podemos decir que en enero ocurrió lo contrario en la mayoría de las regiones, es decir, que fueron mayoría las zonas en las que los valores termométricos estuvieron por encima de lo normal. En el aspecto pluviométrico predominó la normalidad, si bien también hubo comarcas con altos índices y, por el contrario, algunas en las que las precipitaciones fueron bastante escasas.

     Entre cálidos y muy cálidos suman más de treinta observatorios. Concretamente fue  muy cálido en once (La Coruña, Lugo, Orense, Zamora, Gerona, Cuenca, Sevilla, Málaga, Melilla, Las Palmas de G.C. y Santa Cruz de Tenerife) y en  veinte cálido (Pontevedra, Santander, Bilbao, Vitoria, León, Salamanca, Valladolid, Burgos, Soria, Segovia, Ávila, Pamplona, Teruel, Toledo, Ciudad Real, Albacete, Badajoz, Córdoba, Granada y Almería). No hubo ninguno en el que las  temperaturas fuesen lo suficientemente altas como para que se pudiese calificar de extremadamente cálido, como tampoco lo bastante bajas como para decir que fue extremadamente frío o muy frío y solamente en tres capitales mereció el de frío (Lérida, Barcelona y Tarragona). En las restantes, las temperaturas medias estuvieron dentro de los umbrales que se consideran como normales. 

     Si analizamos las cantidades de lluvia recogidas, solamente en veintisiete observatorios de capitales de provincia se registraron valores medios que se puede decir que estuvieron por encima de los considerados como normales. El mes no  fue extremadamente húmedo  en ninguno de ellos; muy húmedo fue en tres (Oviedo, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria y Santa Cruz de Tenerife); húmedo en dieciséis (Lugo, Pontevedra, Orense, Zamora, Valladolid, Burgos, Zaragoza, Huesca, Tarragona, Madrid, Toledo, Ciudad Real, Cáceres, Granada, Melilla y Palma de Mallorca). No hubo ninguna capital en la que lluvia caída fuese tan escasa como para decir que la treintena fue extremadamente seca.  Sí fueron seis en las que, dado el índice pluviométrico, el mes fue muy seco (Santander, Bilbao, San Sebastián, Vitoria, Pamplona y Huelva) y cinco en el que fue seco (La Coruña, Teruel, Badajoz, Málaga y Almería). En las demás los valores se puede decir que fueron muy próximos a los medios de una larga serie de años.

Solamente se registró un record.

Precipitación máxima en un día

     Lugo: 55,3mm .El anterior era de 55mm (1994)

----------


## Luján

Llega el 10 de marzo y toca el resumen mensual de la AEMET de febrero.




> *Febrero también fue algo más cálido y seco* 
> 
>      08/03/2011  Febrero ha sido algo más cálido y seco de lo normal,  con una temperatura media de 0,5º C por encima del valor medio del mes y  una precipitación acumulada en torno a un 10% por debajo de su valor  medio de 56 mm.


El PDF completo: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...febrero-11.pdf

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por la información amigo Luján... Interesante lo que nos cuenta el documento!!!

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias por la información amigo Luján... Interesante lo que nos cuenta el documento!!!


Sí. Primera vez que veo que la AEMET habla de la NAO en sus resúmenes meteoclimáticos.

----------


## Luján

AEMET publica su resumen trimestral:http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...stredicfeb2011




> 17/03/2011  .- La precipitación media en el trimestre  diciembre-febrero se ha situado en torno a un 15 % por encima del valor  medio, mientras que las temperaturas han sido ligeramente más cálidas de  lo normal.
> 
> 
>   Precipitación trimestre


En PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...dic-febr11.pdf

----------


## Luján

Nuevo resumen mensual de la AEMET




> 07/04/2011  .- El mes de marzo ha resultado muy húmedo en general,  con una precipitación media acumulada en torno a 68 mm, un 50% por  encima del valor normal de 46 mm. La temperatura media del mes se sitúa  dentro de los valores normales.
> 
> *Resumen sinóptico del mes de marzo-2011*
>    El mes comenzó con una situación sinóptica de entrada de aire frío  del noreste en la Península y las Baleares, caracterizada en altura por  una dorsal en el Atlántico y una vaguada en el Mediterráneo occidental,  mientras que en superficie se daban altas presiones centradas sobre mar  del Norte y bajas sobre el Mediterráneo occidental.   
> Debido a una bifurcación del flujo del vórtice en el Atlántico  norte, tal situación derivó pronto hacia una situación de bloqueo con  altas presiones sobre el paralelo 50º N y bajas sobre las latitudes de  la península Ibérica, que se prolongó hasta el comienzo de la segunda  decena del mes y dio lugar a lluvias generalizadas, sobre todo en el sur  peninsular, e incluso nevadas en la meseta Norte y los sistemas  montañosos.   
> 
> En los primeros días de la segunda decena hubo una vaguada  profunda de eje aproximadamente en 20º W que afectó tanto a la Península  y las Baleares como a las islas Canarias. Se dieron situaciones de  bajas presiones centradas sobre el Cantábrico y el sur de Irlanda, con  paso de frentes y lluvias generalizadas, intensas en Cataluña  y  Levante.
>    En los días centrales del mes volvió a producirse de nuevo una  situación de flujo bifurcado en altura, con la bifurcación en medio del  Atlántico norte y la rama meridional del flujo formando una vaguada  profunda con baja desprendida centrada al oeste de la Península.  Por el  contrario, durante los últimos días de la segunda decena y primeros de  la tercera el tiempo lo marcó una dorsal cuyo eje estuvo situado en  torno al meridiano 10º W, que dio lugar a que la Península y las  Baleares quedaran bajo una masa de aire relativamente cálido, con tiempo  soleado de temperaturas suaves en casi todas las regiones.
>    A partir del día 22 el flujo del vórtice se bifurcó de nuevo en el  Atlántico norte y retornó la situación de bloqueo con una dorsal en  latitudes altas y una vaguada en las bajas. La península Ibérica quedó  así bajo una masa de aire frío, con bajas presiones en superficie, lo  que dio lugar al paso de frentes con lluvias y vientos de cierta  intensidad en todas las regiones. El mes terminó con una circulación  zonal de ligera dorsal en altura, tiempo anticiclónico y soleado en la  Península y las islas Baleares.
> ...



En PDF: http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...ogicomarzo2011

----------


## Luján

Nuevo resumen mensual de la AEMET, como ya puso REEGE en otro hilo, el abril más cálido.

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...aticoabril2011




> 09/05/2011  El mes de abril ha resultado extraordinariamente cálido  en prácticamente toda España, con una temperatura media de 3,9 ºC por  encima del valor medio del mes, lo que le sitúa en el abril más cálido  de toda la serie histórica. La precipitación fue normal.
> 
> *Resumen sinóptico del mes*
>    El mes comenzó con vientos del suroeste en altura sobre la  Península y las Baleares, la circulación desde una vaguada atlántica a  una dorsal situada sobre Europa. La Península estuvo bajo una masa de  aire relativamente cálido, con vientos de componente sur en superficie  que provocaron un tiempo cálido y soleado los dos primeros días del mes,  y lluvias generalizadas el tercero al trasladarse hacia el este el eje  de la vaguada atlántica.  A partir del día 5 y hasta el final de la  primera decena, la Península y las Baleares quedaron bajo la influencia  de una dorsal, con una masa de aire relativamente muy cálido en altura.  En superficie hubo altas presiones y vientos suaves del sur que dieron  lugar a una sucesión de días con temperaturas altas para la época del  año.
>    En los últimos días de la primera quincena, se mantuvo en el  noreste peninsular y las Baleares una corriente del norte hacia una  vaguada en el Mediterráneo, con entrada de aire frío, que trajo tiempo  inestable y fresco en esas zonas, mientras que el resto de la Península  seguía bajo la influencia de una dorsal en el Atlántico oriental con  tiempo soleado y temperaturas relativamente altas, y en las islas  Canarias dominaba el régimen de los alisios.
>    En la segunda mitad del mes la situación meteorológica de cada día  estuvo determinada por una bifurcación del vórtice circumpolar, cuya  ubicación osciló entre los meridianos 10º y 35º oeste. La rama baja  formó vaguadas y bajas desprendidas en latitudes bajas, y la rama alta,  dorsales en latitudes altas. Tanto la Península, como las Baleares y las  Canarias quedaron bajo la influencia de las vaguadas de la corriente  bifurcada hacia el sur, lo que dio lugar a un tiempo inestable y  tormentoso, con aguaceros intensos en algunos puntos y temperaturas  suaves en la Península y las Baleares, y a una interrupción del régimen  de los alisios en las islas Canarias.
>    En el gráfico adjunto se aprecia la variación del índice NAO  (Oscilación del Atlántico Norte) en el mes de Abril. Se aprecia que la  fase positiva de la NAO ha dominado durante el mes de abril de 2011.  Entró progresivamente en fase positiva el dia 4 de abril, hasta alcanzar  valores altos, superiores a 2, entre los días 13 a 16 y 20, 21 y 25.
> 
> 
> ...



El PDF: http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...aticoabril2011

----------


## Luján

Según el resumen meteoclimático de la AEMET, Mayo ha sido el tercero más cálido de la serie histórica.

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...logicomayo2011

----------


## perdiguera

Febrero más cálido, marzo más lluvioso, el abril más cálido, el mayo uno de los más cálidos... ¿cómo será junio? por ahora lluvioso de narices, por lo menos por aquí.

----------


## ben-amar

> Febrero más cálido, marzo más lluvioso, el abril más cálido, el mayo uno de los más cálidos... *¿cómo será junio? por ahora lluvioso de narices, por lo menos por aquí.*


SSSSSHHHHHHH,¡ calla! Vete a saber si el año que viene lo repite :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Resumen trimestral de la AEMET:

Marzo-Mayo, el más cálido de la serie de registros:

http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...icomarzomayo11

----------


## REEGE

Ya veremos los tres siguientes meses si no batimos nuevos records de temperaturas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Resumen de junio: Muy cálido y seco

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...aticojunio2011




> 05/07/2011  El mes de junio ha sido cálido, con una temperatura  media de 21,5 ºC que se sitúa 1,5 ºC por encima del valor medio del mes.  En precipitaciones ha resultado seco en general, al situarse la media  acumulada en torno a 22 mm, muy por debajo de su valor normal para este  mes, que es de 36 mm.
> 
> *Resumen sinóptico*
>    El mes comenzó con una circulación en altura regida, en la  situación geográfica de la península Ibérica, por una baja desprendida  sobre el Mediterráneo occidental, mientras que en superficie se daban  altas presiones sobre el Cantábrico y las islas Británicas y bajas sobre  el norte de África y el Mediterráneo en la zona de las islas Baleares,  lo que provocaba la entrada de aire frío del noreste y la formación de  tormentas en el este peninsular y en las islas Baleares.
>    Posteriormente, a lo largo de la primera decena hubo una profunda  vaguada, cuyo eje se trasladó entre los meridianos 20º W y 10º E, con  una masa de aire frío sobre la Península y las Baleares. En superficie,  los sistemas de altas presiones se ubicaron sobre el Atlántico norte y  los de bajas sobre el norte de África, lo que dio lugar a un tiempo  tormentoso en todas las regiones. A medida que la vaguada se fue  trasladando hacia el este, la circulación en altura pasó a ser zonal y  se fue asentando el anticiclón de las Azores, mientras que la  trayectoria de las borrascas quedó confinada a latitudes por encima del  paralelo 50º N. Al principio de la segunda decena el vórtice circumpolar  se había contraído y pasado a ocupar las latitudes propias de la  circulación correspondiente al verano.
>    El resto del mes, la Península y las islas Baleares quedaron bajo  una masa de aire cálido, en una circulación zonal de la parte más  meridional del vórtice circumpolar. Las altas presiones en superficie  dieron lugar a un tiempo estable y caluroso en la mayor parte de la  Península, interrumpido algunos días con bajas térmicas locales y otros  en los que el norte de Galicia y la franja Cantábrica se vieron  afectados por el extremo de los frentes de las borrascas atlánticas.
>    En la última decena se dieron días en los que la masa de aire fue  muy cálida sobre la Península y las Baleares, la situación estable y las  temperaturas altas para la época del año. Al final del mes el vórtice  circumpolar volvió a curvarse en vaguadas y dorsales pronunciadas, con  una vaguada en el Atlántico y una dorsal sobre Europa que dieron lugar a  bajas secundarias y un enfriamiento en la mitad norte del país.   
> 
> En el archipiélago Canario, excepto un par de días de la primera semana, dominó el régimen de los alisios a lo largo del mes.
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Un anticipo de julio por la AEMET
Según publica hoy el País el mes de julio puede acabar como uno de los menos cálidos del siglo.
La noticia con su enlace:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_5/Tes

La entrada de viento atlántico ha enfriado el país, nada tiene que ver con el cambio climático, apunta la AEMED.

Bueno, al cambio climático sólo se deben achacar desgracias.

----------


## Luján

Resumen mensual de la AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...ogicojulio2011
*El julio menos cálido desde 2002* 




> 04/08/2011  El mes de julio ha sido normal desde el punto de vista  térmico en el conjunto de España dado que la temperatura media mensual  fue de 23, 3º C por lo quedó sólo 0,1º C por debajo del valor medio del  mes. No obstante ha sido el menos cálido desde el año 2002. En cuanto a  precipitaciones ha resultado en conjunto ligeramente más seco de lo  normal dado que la precipitación media acumulada se ha situado en torno a  18 mm. algo por debajo del valor medio normal para este mes que es de  23 mm.
> 
> *Resumen sinóptico del mes.*
>    En lo que a la circulación atmosférica se refiere, el mes de julio  comenzó con unas condiciones típicas de esta época del año, con una  dorsal en el Atlántico y la Península situada bajo una masa de aire  cálido; con una situación meteorológica que daba lugar a tiempo soleado y  caluroso, con intervalos nubosos en el litoral cantábrico y alguna  tormenta aislada en Levante.
>    Sin embargo, en altura, se formo pronto una vaguada cuyo eje fue  trasladándose de longitudes ligeramente al oeste de la Península a otras  situadas al este; situación que propició la entrada de aire más fresco  en las capas altas, mientras que en las capas bajas dominaba el  anticiclón de las Azores y se formaban sistemas de bajas presiones que  barrían las latitudes de Irlanda y sur de Noruega, y cuyo extremo más  meridional llegaba a afectar al norte y noroeste peninsular con aire  húmedo y fresco. A lo largo de varios días el contraste entre el norte y  el sur de la Península fue muy marcado, con una masa de aire fresco  sobre el norte y otra de aire cálido sobre el sur.
>    Se llegó así al comienzo de la segunda decena del mes, cuando se  estabilizó la vaguada y su extensión abarcó la mayor parte de Europa. En  superficie continuó el anticiclón situado en las Azores y en la  Península se formaron bajas locales de origen térmico que, en los días  centrales del mes, dieron lugar a tormentas con chubascos de cierta  intensidad y granizo, que no llegaron a afectar a las regiones situadas  en la mitad sur peninsular. En días posteriores, al ahondarse la  vaguada, se produjo el paso de  borrascas de cierta intensidad sobre el  norte de Inglaterra que, por un par de días, afectaron a toda la  Península. El profundo contraste entre las condiciones meteorológicas de  la mitad norte y la mitad sur peninsulares continuó en estos días.
>    En la última semana del mes, aunque persistió la situación de  vaguada en altura sobre Europa, el eje fue trasladándose hacia el este  hasta dejar toda la Península y las Baleares bajo una masa de aire  cálido. En superficie siguió dominando el anticiclón de las Azores sobre  el Atlántico medio, hubo bajas suaves en el Mediterráneo y se produjo  la formación y el paso de borrascas entre Islandia e Irlanda que no  afectaron a la Península; de esta forma se recobraron en todas las  regiones las condiciones normales de esta época del año.
>    En Canarias se mantuvo a lo largo del mes el régimen de los alisios.
>    La NAO (Oscilación del Atlántico Norte) se mantuvo en fase negativa  todo el mes: situación con la que finalizó el  mes de junio. Durante  los diez primeros días el índice superó el valor -1 (una desviación  típica) en 7 ocasiones con valores de -1,2 y -1,3. El resto de los días  presentó valores que oscilaron en torno a -0,5.
> ...


En PDF: http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...ogicojulio2011

----------

